# anyone taken clomid for recurrent miscarriage? also thin womb lining question



## stimpycat (Jun 23, 2007)

Hi everyone
I wonder if anyone can help, I've heard that clomid can make the womb lining thin, but does anyone know if this is a long term thing or does it just make the womb lining thin for that particular cycle??
Also, does anyone know if there is a reason why people have to start taking it on different days? Is it something to do with age?
One last question!! has anyone been prescribed it to help with reccurrent miscarriage?
Thankyou so much
Stimpycat x


----------



## angel star (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi stimpycat, 

Firstly, huge  . I am so sorry you have had so many miscarriages.

I was prescribed clomid after 2 miscarriages. That in line with luteal phase support. Speaking for my situation my progesterone levels without clomid and other are always below 30. Also without clomid I ovulate around day 19-21. With clomid it is usually day 13-15. My doctor is hoping that by taking clomid I will get a mature follicle and a good egg whereas without probably don't produce good eggs without and increase the risk of miscarriage. 

Sorry I can't help you with your question about womb lining. Regarding the different days it is dependent on your situation. I'm sure that someone commented on the crazy clomid thread recently. I will take a look and get back to you which page it is on. 

I really   you get a sticky BFP after all you have been through. xx


----------



## angel star (Jan 21, 2011)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=262055.672 If you go to page 57 you will read what Sarliv said about which days clomid is taken. x


----------



## stimpycat (Jun 23, 2007)

thankyou angelstar for you reply, and good wishes.
I am so sure that clomid helps with recurrent miscarriage. The only normal pregnancy i had was 7 yrs ago after 2 months of clomid. My progesterone level without clomid is 40. Does that sound normal to you?
Im not sure why, but my gp, my miscarriage clinic and my fertility clinic all will NOT give me any clomid. They all say because im already ovulating i have no need to take it, BUT the only time i had a normal pregnancy i had taken it. They're driving me nuts!!!
I feel like they dont want me to get pregnant!
any ideas


----------



## angel star (Jan 21, 2011)

Your level of 40 is good. Doctors say that if it is above 30 it shows signs of ovulation. I too ovulate on my own but just poorly. My clinic like progesterone levels on peak +7 to be between 60-100 but they are very different to everyone else. It may be that you do not need clomid but you need some more luteal phase support - I have had hCG injections and cyclogest and by far the hCG is more effective at raising the levels, the only thing with me is it takes ages to get out my system and has given me false positives. I am doing naprotechnology which is very different to what most are doing - just because I don't want anymore IVF/ICSI and they only try to help you using medication and by you charting your cycles accurately using cervical mucus as indicators. PM me if you want some information on my clinic. xx


----------



## stimpycat (Jun 23, 2007)

hi Angelstar
sorry for the late reply, i've been away for the weekend.

thanks again for replying. I am already using cyclogest, i didnt even know you could have hcg jabs to help with progesterone levels.
I may be interested in the info on your clinic in a couple of months, so if you dont mind i will PM you then.
thanks again and best wishes to you xx


----------

